# fresh graduate planning to work in hong kong



## CBL

I am a fresh graduate who plans to work in Hong Kong. I got an invitation to attend an interview but before I decide to go or not, i want to know the average salary of entry level applicants in Hong Kong.. This would be one of my major consideration.. I am not expecting it to be so high but at least for me to be able to survive when I live in Hong Kong.. Anybody here who could help me with this?


----------

